# Whole oats verses rolled ???



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok someone tell me why whole oats wouldn't have as much nutritional value as rolled oats.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Whole oats verses rolled *

Beat me mine like or love whole oats better and I dont have any waste with them either...I think its because they are more digestable because they have been rolled... :goat


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Whole oats verses rolled *

For something like a horse I would think it would make a difference, but goats have such thorough digestion, I don't really think it would.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Whole oats verses rolled *

Well they feed whole Race horse oats to horses 
i have been feeding WRO for over 4 yrs now and just was told they do not have as much nutrition and the person who suggested feeding them to goats must have been an idiot.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I am an IDIOT  I get that alot actually 

I agree, in a single stomached animal whole oats aren't as nutrient dense as rolled or flaked oats. But we aren't talking a single stomached animal here.

A better question is...how can you improve whole oats and alfalfa pellets and a little BOSS for fat as a diet for your dairy goats? How can you do it cheaper? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well you this time weren't the idiot it was Harvey C. that said whole oats for goats or that is where I got it from. I am trying to find the nutritional value for each guess I will go surfing as am getting tired of being poo poo'd on everything I do. wonder why I haven't had any sick goats or vet calls exept for the rabies thing in over 5 yrs. wonder why I don't have hypo calcimia in my goats geeze I am just venting SORRY.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yes I am an IDIOT


Vicki, I want to be an IDIOT just like you when I grow up!!! :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://horsecare.stablemade.com/articles2/oats.htm
Whole oats has been standard horse feed for decades. Oats can also be bought crimped, crushed, rolled, steamed or triple cleaned. Cleaning removes all dust and weed seeds. Some people feel if the oats is bruised by crimping or rolling it will be more digestible. Often owners will see what looks whole oats in the manure and assume that the horse can't digest the outer shell and the oats have gone straight through. But if you inspect the manure a little closer, you'll see that nothing is left of the inside of the oat and only the hulls are passing through whole. Also, there is a chance that crimping, rolling ect... allows the grain to deteriorate faster and lose nutritional value. 
http://www.feedoats.com/faq.htm

Well I guess all us idiots happen to be right this time.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

If the analysis is based on volume, whole oats don't compact in the measuring cup as well as crimped or rolled. So, you are getting more oat per cup of measure of crimped or rolled. Therefore, more nutrition per cup.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

but lb for lb you are probably losing some during processing.


----------

